# Art Songs from today (or just yesterday)



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello! 

Can you all tell me your favorite contemporary art songs?? I am an avid opera listener and I've been recently getting to know more art songs, but I confess that I know almost nothing of art songs that were composed recently, with the exception of Abrahamsen's_ let me tell you_, which I absolutely love. I'll be really glad with any recomendations of late 20th century/ everything from the 21th century art songs you can give me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sallinen - Songs of Life and Death (1995)



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lNP29pV_twbv55kMbQ1DS7TkNnajE9TrM


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Composers to check (I can provide some specific cycles I’ve enjoyed if you want) are Holliger, Rihm, Kurtag, Dusapin, Scelsi, Sciarrino, Birtwistle, Christopher Fox, John Croft, Aperghis, Christopher Larcher, Renaud Gagnaux, Betsy Jolas, Willhelm Killmayer, Victor Rua, Michael Finnissy, Bernhard Lang, Robert HP Platz, Thomas Ades, Peter Ablinger.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This must be mine:

*Wellesz*: Sonnets From The Portuguese, Op.52


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaija Saariaho: Quatre instants and Leino Songs
John Harbison: Milosz Songs
John Corigliano: One Sweet Morning
George Mabry: Songs of Reflection


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

A living composer who has devoted much of his time to writing songs, or vocal music in general is *Nico Muhly*. Here is an album from this year, "works for tenor voice."






He's written three operas and here's a list of his songs:

2003 Employment
2005 The Elements of Style
2007 Mothertongue
2007 Wonders
2007 The Only Tune
2008 The Adulteress
2009 Drones on "O Lord, Whose Mercies Numberless"
2009 Vocalise on "Al lampo dell' armi"
2009 Impossible Things
2010 Let the Night Perish (Job's Curse)
2011 The Map of the World
2011 Four Traditional Songs
2012 Two Hearts, for voice, violin and orchestra
2012 Far Away Songs
2012 Hymns For Private Use
2012 Three Songs
2013 The Brown Girl
2013 Reynardine
2013 So Many Things
2014 Pleasure Ground
2014 Sentences
2016 Two Songs
2018 Land in an Isle
2019 Death in Venice
2019 My Pretty Saro
2019 The Only Tune
2019 Unexpected News

*Osvaldo Golijov* has recently written a song cycle based on the David Hartmann book of remembrance for a lost child, _Falling Out of Time_.






Other song cycles or vocal works include:

Oceana (1996), cantata for soloist, boys choir, chorus, electric guitars, and reduced orchestra (strings, flutes, and percussion).
Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra (2001)
Tenebrae (2002), for soprano, clarinet and string quartet.
Ayre (2004): a song cycle for soprano and ensemble, premiered by Upshaw and The Andalucian Dogs


----------



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Mandryka said:


> Composers to check (I can provide some specific cycles I’ve enjoyed if you want) are Holliger, Rihm, Kurtag, Dusapin, Scelsi, Sciarrino, Birtwistle, Christopher Fox, John Croft, Aperghis, Christopher Larcher, Renaud Gagnaux, Betsy Jolas, Willhelm Killmayer, Victor Rua, Michael Finnissy, Bernhard Lang, Robert HP Platz, Thomas Ades, Peter Ablinger.


I'd love for you to provide me with song cycles that you enjoy! And thank you so much for this list, I'll look them all up in the next days.


----------



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> A living composer who has devoted much of his time to writing songs, or vocal music in general is *Nico Muhly*. Here is an album from this year, "works for tenor voice."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this was so thorough of you!! I'm surely going to listen to every song and composer you put here. Thanks again!


----------



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Kaija Saariaho: Quatre instants and Leino Songs
> John Harbison: Milosz Songs
> John Corigliano: One Sweet Morning
> George Mabry: Songs of Reflection


Thank you!!


----------



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> This must be mine:
> 
> *Wellesz*: Sonnets From The Portuguese, Op.52


Thanks!!!


----------



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> Sallinen - Songs of Life and Death (1995)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lNP29pV_twbv55kMbQ1DS7TkNnajE9TrM


Thank you!


----------

